# What subwoofer if my mains output +/-3dB 41Hz-25kHz?



## Magnus_CA (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello,

I am the proud owner of some new tower speakers that have a very respectable output 40 cycles and above. They will be used for both 2 channel music and 5.1 HT. They deserve to be run as large speakers but I'm not sure what that will do to the LFE output. I'm also not sure how this configuration should dictate my choice in subs.

I need something no larger than 14" cubed and available in a Maple veneer. So my questions is two-fold...

Should I run my mains as Large, and if so can I get a good blend with my sub LFE channel for Music and Movies?

What qualities in the sub should I be looking for?

By the way, my receiver is an ARCAM AVR350.

Thank in advance for the replies,

Magnus


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Even if your main speakers can go down to 40Hz, I suspect that you'll want them crossed at something higher -- my thinking here is the less work they have to do in the lower octaves, the better they'll be able to handle the upper octaves. 

Now, I THINK it'll be better if you run your speakers as "small" and set a crossover at either 60 or 80hz. Experimintation will tell you what systems works best. 

As for what qualities in a sub to look for -- my preference would be something that can go down to ~20Hz cleanly (low distortion) and at a respectable SPL. For me, this is a no brainer -- buy and SVS. The best value in retail subs in the world. If you give your vitals to one of the guys over at SVS, they'll give you an honest answer to what sub they would choose if they were in your shoes. They will tell you to get one of their smaller subs more often than not.

And good to have another jason/jacen from the bay area!

JCD


----------



## Magnus_CA (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'm well aware of SVS (former PB1 owner), and the SB12 is along the lines of what I'm considering. Unfortunately, Based on Ilkka's measurements I'm not so it can be considered low distortion.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

> Unfortunately, Based on Ilkka's measurements I'm not so it can be considered low distortion.


Well, keep in mind with the criteria you've listed, few subs are going to measure/test well. 14in^3 just isn't much to work with and it pretty much requires you go with a sealed sub. I can't even think of many commercial sealed subs that are 14in cubed or smaller. 

I do have to believe that the SVS, out of any subs that fit your criteria, would be the best option.


----------

